# marcum lx3/vexilar fl8



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

If you had the choice between a marcum lx3 or a vexilar fl8, which one would you choose?


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i think id go with levi likes little boys HAH

get the marcum pansy


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

go with the FL-8. I just gotr one and I am extremely happy with it. The best part of the Vexilar is that you can use 2 of them next to each other and cancel out the interference. Never heard a bad thing abotu a vexilar.


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

jeepguy - Are you on drugs? :lost: No zoom FL-8 and zoom on the LX-3, let me think.... 
mallykiller - The LX-3 gives you more for the dollar plenty over the FL-8 and even more over the FL-18. Been with em for a while solid product and great customer service. My LX-3 is 4 years old and still working great. Starting year two with my LX-5 and that unit is even more amazing than the LX-3 :beer: 
Good luck with whatever unit you choose..


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

mallykiller said:


> If you had the choice between a marcum lx3 or a vexilar fl8, which one would you choose?


Here is what most choose. 8)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=32931


----------

